# Surfside help



## Vosstxhntr (Mar 27, 2014)

Going to surf side Labor Day weekend staying on bayside". Where and what should I fish with? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

If the surf stays like it is......
You gonna want to be in there with croaker or shrimps


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Salty-Noob said:


> If the surf stays like it is......
> You gonna want to be in there with croaker or shrimps


This


----------



## Vosstxhntr (Mar 27, 2014)

Do I need to use popping cork or how should I rig it?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Shrimp under a cork will do it. Expect trout, bluefish and don't be surprised to reel your cork back and have the leader cut clean off without the cork even going under.... make you go huh? ... spanish mackerel. Bait may be scarce at the stands so if you thinking about buying a gallon of shrimp on Sunday afternoon you might be out of luck, have cast net for DR plan and there is always whatever you can catch on fish bites if it comes to that for bait. Going to be a zoo, good luck !


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> don't be surprised to reel your cork back and have the leader cut clean off without the cork even going under.... make you go huh? ... spanish mackerel.


The smacks were thick Saturday evening at Surfside. The bait fish were literally jumping out of the water right at my wife and I while fishing the surf. It was the craziest thing. The water was so clear you could see them chasing all the bait around.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

1 ounce silver spoon and reel , FAST seriously as fast as you can. good stuff! Might have to hit it after work now you got me thinking.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If there are smacks you are going to need steel leader.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

fishingcacher said:


> If there are smacks you are going to need steel leader.


just reel in faster!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Crusader said:


> just reel in faster!


You can't outreel a mackerel. I've tried. Cast spoon right along a school ripping as hard as I could spoon jumping out of water.. still get bit! Those guys are like torpedo.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

iamatt said:


> You can't outreel a mackerel. I've tried. Cast spoon right along a school ripping as hard as I could spoon jumping out of water.. still get bit! Those guys are like torpedo.


use second hand and reel even faster


----------

